# New Year, New Army box sets



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB...ategoryId=cat440130a-flat&_requestid=20464148

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB...ategoryId=cat440002a-flat&_requestid=20464309

GW releases a set of _incredible_ value £50 box sets to summon in the new year. Pre-ordered the Vampires one, with two friends getting the Tau and Warriors of Chaos ones. We're not big impulse buyers but these are just irresistible.

While it came from a GW employee, and is therefore almost certainly untrue, but I'm told that the new top brass at GW won't reduce prices because it will piss off people who bought things at the previous RRP (hard to believe), but aren't completely retarded and know that nerds dig bundles so they're going to do more of the discount boxes a la the Black Friday and these new box sets.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Of course the Blood Angels one is no savings.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It's nice to know that there are still BA players out there who think GW _won't_ fuck them in the ass.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> GW releases a set of _incredible_ value £50 box sets to summon in the new year. Pre-ordered the Vampires one, with two friends getting the Tau and Warriors of Chaos ones. We're not big impulse buyers but these are just irresistible.


They are, aren't they. I'm getting the Skitarii one myself, especially pleasing that the new formation might finally allow me to field a Tech-Priest Dominus as my Skitarii Warlord.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> It's nice to know that there are still BA players out there who think GW _won't_ fuck them in the ass.


Are there?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Are there?


Probably not; I didn't bother flagging up the shitty Harlequins and Blood Angels ones because I thought it'd be taken as read that the BA one would automatically be worse than everyone else's, but fair point.

I'm looking forward to receiving my Ghost Host (none of this Malignants crap, it's a Rare choice and two Specials! Note to self, gotta order some square bases too) - I've been wanting to pick up a Mortis Engine for some time, and getting the extra Spirit Hosts and Hexwraiths for £9 is not bad at all. I think the Tau one is the best, since everything in it is good and two boxes of it would be a pretty damn decent start to an army (you probably don't want 2 Ethereals, but Crisis Suits and Strike Teams seem like staples). I hadn't noticed but the Warriors of Chaos one comes with a Sorceror as well, which makes it pretty reasonable. Both the Daemons ones seem worth it too. For 40k, the Space Marines one is pretty eh (it's a cheap way of getting that neat Terminator Captain model though, and everyone needs Tacticals even if you don't want a Dreadnought). Imperial Guard seems to be stealthily better than I thought at first glance with the inclusion of the Heavy Weapons Team giving you actually a fair old amount of stuff (12 Guardsmen including the HWT and a Commissar for essentially £19 if you subtract the price of a Russ), Necrons is decent, Skitarii seems very good value but weirdly gives you a Dominus despite nominally being from another faction (I think GW fucked up and forgot that they split AdMech into two factions - to be fair, most players do as well), the Tyranids one gives you a good saving but on a weird bundle of units (walking Hive Tyrant and Warriors, with some Gargoyles in there? Okay), and then all the not-£50 ones where you get the Codex are crap.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Skitarii seems very good value but weirdly gives you a Dominus despite nominally being from another faction (I think GW fucked up and forgot that they split AdMech into two factions - to be fair, most players do as well).


Actually I think that the new formation included in the box, the Dominus Maniple, allows the Dominus to be fielded as the Warlord of a Skitarii Maniple.


LotN


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

More Formations! I wonder what their rules will be.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

The Slaves to Darkness boxset is very tempting. Excellent savings too.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Angel of Blood said:


> Of course the Blood Angels one is no savings.


As a Blood Angels fan myself I'd be tempted with the BA box set... But I'd have to work out if its worth paying £83.00 in one go or to get the subsequent kits separately; Its the fact that the codex is included that's swaying me, I'll have to do some maths when I get home from work! :grin:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Gorthol said:


> As a Blood Angels fan myself I'd be tempted with the BA box set... But I'd have to work out if its worth paying £83.00 in one go or to get the subsequent kits separately; Its the fact that the codex is included that's swaying me, I'll have to do some maths when I get home from work! :grin:


It's exactly the same price. No discount at all.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Ah thanks @Angel of Blood

Saves me messing around with a calculator as I'm terrible at maths!

I'll probably end up buying it for ease and convenience of having it all in one go as I definitely need the codex and the Terminators & Librarian would be minis that I'd be getting down the line anyway.

Roll on payday


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Games Workshop, what are you doing?
Games Workshop Stahp!! My wallet can't take it.

Want to get the Skitarii one, to pad out my Mechanicus, especially for the value.
Onager = $66
Skitarii = $39
Dominus = $36
total $141
Arggg, Value so good. Damn you GW


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

I've barely even scratched my 30k stuff but that Skitarii deal is really fuggin' tempting......


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

The rules for these have been released.

Per the forums at BOLS

SM
-pick a unit from the formation close to the captain,that unit can fire in the movement phase instead of moving (and then can still fire in the shooting phase)

Mechanicus
-pick an enemy unit within 18" of the dominus and within his LoS at the start of the shooting phase,all units from the formation repeat to hit against that unit for that phase

Tyr
-if the gargoyle are close to the Tyrant during the movement phase,you can immediatly remove them from the game and place them back in the same turn coming from deep strike.If they DS close to the warrior unit from the formation,they dont scatter

Necron
-when the scarabs and warrior units from the formation are destroyed,you place them back in game close to the overlord at the start of the next turn

Guard
-All infantry has 4+ cover while standing near the LR

Tau
-Pick a unit close to the ethereal,remove all the models of that unit save for one,then redeply all those models keeping cohesion with the model you left on the field.Not sure how often/when you can do it



I did hear from someone who has his hands on the AdMech one already and confirmed that it's legit for at least that one.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ I was just reading those. The Necron one is...well, pretty damn ridiculous at this first glance.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

ntaw said:


> ^ I was just reading those. The Necron one is...well, pretty damn ridiculous at this first glance.


They do seem very all over the place at first glance. Tau seem pointless.

Necrons they may have gotten wrong... some spin on Resurrection Protocols where they get an extra chance to come back, maybe?

There's a special rule called 'Without Number' or something, right? Nids get it a lot?


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Man, if I hadn't already spent my 40k budget this month, I'd snag one of these. Any idea how long these deals will be around?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm surprised that people haven't worked out that the sets further down the page are old single click deals and not the new boxed sets. The blood angels, harlies, orks etc etc hadn't been released yet. This is just the tip of the iceberg, my money is on monthly releases for the rest of the year.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

No, from what I've read if you weren't one of those six armies, you not only knew but were downright offended by the fact that you only got a retail bundle instead of one of these special sets.

The ones they selected were the ones with a lot of existing momentum for sales. I think it's pretty fair to say they picked their six best selling armies and made a bundle with additional rules and a really easy way to offer something that will bulk up forces.

They also had some specific design rules around them, which some armies couldn't fill. You needed an HQ unit that currently is in production in a plastic clam pack, a 10-man unit on sprue, and one 'large' item like a vehicle. Nids were the opposite, since their 'big' unit was their HQ. 

That actually invalidates a few armies right off the bat: Grey Knights and Space Wolves come to mind as lacking that HQ model. They didn't bother with Demons because they added 2 to the AoS starter sets, giving you Khorne and Nurgle Demons, and a really nice boost for KDK also. Chaos, if I had to guess, didn't get one because the only plastic s a Chaos Terminator Lord, and that'd match too much like Marines. Plus, I can be slightly optomistic that they didn't want any formations coming out so close to a possible new codex.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Hmmmm.....


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Welp, the Necron one sure is a formation you can bring in an army and put on the table.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

The AoS box sets all seem to be on 32mm bases, even the daemons. 

Is 32mm the new 25mm?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

SonofVulkan said:


> The AoS box sets all seem to be on 32mm bases, even the daemons.
> 
> Is 32mm the new 25mm?


AoE is a bit different on this aspect though, as the bases doesn't matter - It is interesting to see though. If this is true I don't really agree with it, as I think it gives the Marine models more presence with a slightly bigger base I have to admit.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Soooo the bangle box set didn't get a formation? Do I take that as a good sign of potential update? But then peddling the codex more so probably not.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Angel of Blood said:


> Soooo the bangle box set didn't get a formation? Do I take that as a good sign of potential update?


Well it has been a year now, so I wouldn't be surprised if the Loyalist Khorne Berzerkers get another update. Followed by another Eldar and Space Marine update in the summer.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The smallest update in the world would do. Bring our scouts and dreads up to the standard SM spec, and vehicle squadrons. Some formations would be nice too.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Nordicus said:


> Well it has been a year now, so I wouldn't be surprised if the Loyalist Khorne Berzerkers get another update. Followed by another Eldar and Space Marine update in the summer.


rumors wants chaos uptated in 2017....:crazy:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

neferhet said:


> rumors wants chaos uptated in 2017....


Rumors wanted them updated in 2014 and 2015 as well - At this point, I believe it when I see it in White Dwarf.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

well, in 2015 we had Daemonkin...in a way the rumor was true 
In 2016 there should be a tzeentch daemonkin of sort, but a codex? nah.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Angel of Blood said:


> Soooo the bangle box set didn't get a formation? Do I take that as a good sign of potential update?


They weren't ever going to in this run of releases. No hype, no lead-up, just disappointment (assuming you want GW to release more Formations for the army given that all the ones so far are pretty piss poor). Expect to settle on a FAQ if that even happens this year.


----------

